# What do your rats smell like?



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Oliver smells like green grapes, William smells like sun chips and DJ smells like paper towels.


----------



## brian f (Sep 18, 2012)

boys grape soda . the hairless girls like skin the other girls are different


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

I use to call my girls "My little Tacos" because that's what they smelt like, obviously


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jess always smells like vanilla, for some reason. Not in the way that those vanilla candles and stuff smell, but like actual vanilla pods. I can't for the life of me figure out how she smells like that! The rest of my girls smell like hay, even though we don't have hay. And my boys smell like...well, I don't know what grape soda smells like but they smell like how I imagine it smells. Just that musky boy rat smell. My old man just stinks!


----------



## bluebo (Sep 17, 2012)

My guy doesn't smell like anything... he's only 3.5 months though! Plenty of time to get stinky!


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

My girls smell sweet, like a vanilla-y grape soda scent. It seems to be most prominent after they groom themselves, so I'm thinking it's the smell of their spit or whatever?


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Zoey smells like corn tortillas and my other ladies smell like kool-aid.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

A mix between tortillas, mac n cheese, and pee.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Keelyrawr said:


> A mix between tortillas, mac n cheese, and pee.


HA HA HA! This made me crack up! My two old boys smell like their Carefresh bedding. All my animals do! I love that stuff but I can't get used to it's general smell! Maybe a bath could be in the near future before it starts getting too cold? What do you guys use? I have plenty of mac and cheese and vanilla bean ice cream but am at a loss as to what I can actually use to bath them with? lol


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

One of my rat Boots really smells like new shoes - even though that's not why she got her name! Guess it suits her though. Luna smells more sweet.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Two of my girls smell like vanilla. The other one smells much different... like licorice I guess?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

My sense of smell is always off,but my other half says the boys smell very musky and my girls smell like flowers o.o of that makes sense


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

Cleo smells like grape soda... and Roo and Jelly smell like pee because they are tramps!


----------



## fluffpuffgerbil (May 6, 2012)

Well, Sophie smells like fruity soda(she smells REALLY good <3) and Jarred smells like male hamster pee at the moment. =.= Ew. He usually smells more like grape soda, but he must just be a bit dirty right now. He used to smell like tortilla chips, but after I got him neutered he smelled like grape soda. Right now he's just stinky though. xD


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Tori is the good old grape soda and Shiloh usually just smells like pee (dirty little girl) unless she's just gotten her foot into the baby food


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

My boys Soda and Storm normally smell like Tacos, my parents and relatives (and me sometimes) will call them little Tacos or little Tortillas. but lately they've been smelling like baby powder.  Hoping that it's their diet, they were low on fat/protein for a while so hopefully with their new diet they will start to smell like Tacos again


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

my boys smell like musky maple syrup


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

When you guys bathe your rats, do you use any sort of shampoo? Baby shampoo, special rat shampoo, or just water?


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

My girls smell like pee. Does that mean I should attempt to bathe them?


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

All the gals that I have had, sweet sugary grape bubble gum soda. Yea. Whats up with that? How can they be so sweet when the pen is so musky?


----------



## MischiefManager (Aug 11, 2012)

Right after a bath they smell like grape soda. Then they decide to play pee-tag, and... then they smell like pee.


----------



## coffeegirl (Aug 19, 2012)

Latte smells like a mixture of grape soda and pee. I still can't hold Mocha yet, so I can't really smell her.


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! I just realized I have never sniffed my boys! Ima go do that right now.... Just one second while I determine their snack food odor....
Six smells like...Tortilla Chips
Remmy smells like.... A cherry fruit leather
And Jojo smells like...Burnt Marshmallows 0_o

I found that their whole body smells like per except for their head... I guess that's because they can't groom their chubby butts 



Hearts Fur
Jojo Six and Remmy! The boys who sleep in the litter-box instead of the hammock, and poop in the hammock instead of the litter-box


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol I meant to say pee FYI


Hearts Fur
Jojo Six and Remmy! The boys who sleep in the litter-box instead of the hammock, and poop in the hammock instead of the litter-box


----------



## Kelsey514 (Sep 20, 2012)

My girls smelled like toast or sugar cookies. The boys smell like corn tortilla when theyre wet, and toast with a fruity smell (jam? Lol) when they're dry. Theodore marks all over everyone but they barely ever smell like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

